
An (unofficial) update and AMA (by former Boosted Boards founder and CEO) - guiambros
https://www.reddit.com/r/boostedboards/comments/g2spte/an_unofficial_update_and_ama/
======
notRobot
Shit. I was finally planning on getting one. From what I hear, none of the
competitors are as good and all have drawbacks.

~~~
guiambros
I have an older v2, and it is an _amazing_ experience. Really unfortunate that
they weren't able to scale and make a sustainable business.

Really hope Lime does something with the IP, and bring back the skateboards
someday.

